# Headed to dream strike tomorrow.



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Headed back to dream strike tomorrow morning.
Wife and kids are out of town, so I am going solo. Have room for 1 person, I rented the 2 man boat. I'll drive, if anyone is interested in going, let me know, if you have not been before, contact me, there are a couple of things you need to know before you go.
I pull out of my driveway around 4:15 am, with or without you.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Is dream strike one of those "if you don't know what it is, you can't afford it" things? Lol I guess I can't afford it!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Is dream strike one of those "if you don't know what it is, you can't afford it" things? Lol I guess I can't afford it!


Not really. But it is a private lake, $50 per adult per day. 
Might seem steep, did for me before I went the first time. Worth the $ to me, guess you could say, it's not for everyone. But it sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is what he is talking about, but this is from their web page. Just told my wife I'd like to go do it one day with her.
Joe

Welcome To Dream Strike Lake
DreamStrike is a forty-eight acre trophy bass fishing lake located in Lucedale, Mississippi (George County) 35 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico and 35 miles west of Mobile, Alabama. The lake has an abundance of deep waters with a depth of 31 feet at the dam. A concrete boat ramp is available to launch any size bass boat. 

Stocked in 2004 with 3,500 Florida and native large-mouth bass. These two breeds have crossed to make the F1 or Tiger Bass. 

In 2003, 35,000 bream were introduced. One-third bluegill, one-third coppernose, and one-third shell cracker. In March 2006 the lake was stocked with 30,000 threadfin shad. 

Anglers are currently catching an abundance of 3 to 4 pound fish. A healthy supply of five to six-pound bass are being caught on a regular basis. The lake record is nine pounds and nine ounces and it is anticipated that a ten pound fish will be caught soon. 

Call Mike at least a day in advance to schedule your bass fishing trip on relaxing DreamStrike Lake! Phone: 601-508-4707


*DreamStrike is a catch and release only lake. 
**No live-bait other than crickets and worms are allowed.


BOAT RENTAL


$50 per day flat rate. 

The boat is a 14 ft. length, 6 foot wide, aluminum Pond-toon that seats two, It has one foot-controlled trolling motor located in the front and one located in the rear. Please call Mike in advance to reserve.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Not really. But it is a private lake, $50 per adult per day.
> Might seem steep, did for me before I went the first time. Worth the $ to me, guess you could say, it's not for everyone. But it sure is a lot of fun!


I wish you the best of catching! Have a great time and thanks for mentioning it!
Joe


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck out there John, wish I could join!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Again......lol. You kinda like that place don't ya 
Hopefully they fixed the trolling motor on the boat for you.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Take lots of pictures, I would like to see this place.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> Take lots of pictures, I would like to see this place.



Yeah, If it wasn't my pops BDAY,,,,,I'd hook up w/ ya!!! Lots of pics though!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Mike Moore said:


> Again......lol. You kinda like that place don't ya
> Hopefully they fixed the trolling motor on the boat for you.


ya. yak fishing @ big lagoon has been terrible lately.
Mike said he fixed the motor.  Going deep for lunkers this time.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Had a pretty good day. To start off, as soon as I got out of my truck, I took a nice panoramic picture of the lake...then...I did not hit the right button to stop, and just hit home button, thinking all was fine, til I looked at it later on my phone.  sorry all.
I did not even make it in the boat, bass were busting' shad all around the dock, caught 3 before I made it in the boat. I did bring my go pro and had it running most of the time. Will take me some time to edit out all the dead stuff, and a couple of oops moments.
Bite died around 8:30, and picked back up around 9:00. Left around 10:30, so I could miss all the church traffic on the way home.

















































Here's pics of some I caught. 3 got off at in or in the boat, lol. Missed 2 more...


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Click Me


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I caught about 15 off that dock last time I went. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## SRCFIRE (Oct 3, 2007)

I see the website says $50 per day flat rate for boat rental. Is this actually a flat rate even if you bring your own boat or is there a different price if you bring your boat? Also, do they have more than one boat to rent?

Looks like a nice place and I may have to check it out!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

SRCFIRE said:


> I see the website says $50 per day flat rate for boat rental. Is this actually a flat rate even if you bring your own boat or is there a different price if you bring your boat? Also, do they have more than one boat to rent?
> 
> Looks like a nice place and I may have to check it out!


50 to rent the boat if available

50 per person to fish

no charge to launch your personal boat

Only 1 boat available for rent


----------

